# Chaos Bikers best mark?



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been thinking of giving my 10 bike squad mon for T6.
But i realized that enemies would be using plasma based or AP3 weapons to kill my bikes, so would having mot be better as i will get a 5+ invulnerable on any attack that kills meq? like battle cannon etc etc.

Also what are the rules of the csm firing from the bike? after moving 6" and 12"


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

10 Bikers...??? You do realise that its a waste of points? 3-5 is the recommended size, ten is too hard to manuovre without making a 12" long line.

IoT isn't as useful as it looks, IoN is a ridiculous waste of points IMHO, since their T is already increased, why increase it even further? IoK and Slaanesh look like a good idea to me, I picked IoS because 1, I loved the concept 2, with T5/I5, Marines are going to love me in CC. But then again, I've heard people preferring IoN instead because having a T6 makes kinda hard to get wounded. Though you're still fucked because then all the anti-TEQ firepower will be aimed at them, which is going to hurt a lot.

See BRB page 53. Bikers are Relentless, they can shoot with any one weapon they have unless they turbo boosted.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I never used bikers before, but I'm sure they can shoot when they move 12", and not shoot when they turbo-boost 24".

As for the Mark, I wouldn't give em' any, too expensive for such a small, and generally priority unit.

Edit: lol, we posted at the same time


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I got 10 because that is the max squad limit, i'd rather mark larger squads then smaller ones. I believe the 10 Bikers would go well with my 10 khorne marked raptors, 10 khorne terminator champions, 4 obliterators, 10 lessor daemons and or greater daemon which could deep strike in near my bikes. It would work exceptionally well against those armies with most of their forces as reinforcements as i could pick them off as they come in.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Chaos bikers should be used as tankbusting squads and deepstrike icons.

Either way, the first turn you should be turbo boosting, giving you that nice 3+ cover save, and the increased toughness from ION helps out even more. So i guess what i'm saying is take icon of nurgle. I've found it to be very useful. 

The second way you can use bikers is to use them as a deepstrike beacon. Anyunit deepstriking within 6 inches of an icon doesn't scatter, which will save you some expensive termis or possibly obliterators for armour popping power


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well if you already have 10 khorne raptors and 10 Khorne Terminator champions just take 10 khorne bikers to go with them.

although it is allot of points I'd agree, but fun is more important if you enjoy using them, and at least it means your chaos force actually sounds different from the boring 2 dimensional hum drum 2 lash force that the majority of chaos player will *threaten you* to take


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

nurgle is good, lasguns and anything under str 4 cant wound
it rockas against really everything except plasma or ap2/1/3 weapons
slaneesh is also good because it gives you a good advantage. give a power weapon to champion.
khorne is good if you are low on points.
Tzeench makes them good rushers.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well if you already have 10 khorne raptors and 10 Khorne Terminator champions just take 10 khorne bikers to go with them.
> 
> although it is allot of points I'd agree, but fun is more important if you enjoy using them, and at least it means your chaos force actually sounds different from the boring 2 dimensional hum drum 2 lash force that the majority of chaos player will *threaten you* to take


I wholeheartedly agree.  If you already have a Khorne theme then it would be nice to go with it. For HQ I'd get a Khorne Lord with Jump Pack and a pair of LCs, while the Raptor Champ could have PF, so you'll have an I5 killing machine and a guy who can handle those pesky MCs and walkers that said killing machine can't handle. And I do hope your Greater Daemon is a Bloodthirster and not a Keeper of Secrets.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

as for las guns str 3 can still hurt T6 its T7 that they cant hurt

the way i run my bikers is to escort my over priced sorcerer biker and sometimes to ''daemon bomb'' i usually take nurgle because watching str 4 or lower needing 6's is fun and you shounlt worry about big anti meqs because your either turbo-boosting or in CC
i do agree that 10 bikers is very klunky. id try 7 but if you insist on 10 them maby khorn or slannesh would work better (since they are the only ones who benefit from numbers especially khorn)


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Or wat about splitting your bikers into 2 5 man squads for easier manouverability and keeping your insanely large group of bikers still in a cohesive attack force? Either make your bikers CC specialised with powerfists and IoK or give them meltas or plasma weaps for added diversity and flexibility to deal with targets such as other MEQ's, vehicles or something important as such. IoN and IoT are really just support/survivability icons that wont help combat or tactical offensive very much compared to other choices.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you very much, you have given me a lot to think about, Yes i have a Blood Thirster (bloody wings) and Khorne DP (with wings) i also have a Chaos lord with jetpack and LC, the lessor daemons are blood letters. Yeah i guess i have a lot of Khorne in my army, though i do have a squad of each cult for different scenarios.
I especially like my 6xsonicblaster, blastmaster, doomsiren and powerfist Noise marine squad.

Also i have 10 chaos spawn with their 12" assault range, 10xkhorne possessed, duel CC dread. I'm starting to feel funny in my pants.

so i thinking 10 bikes gives me 36 boltgun shots (rapid fire) with 10 rerolls due to twin linked + 2 Melta shots. This is why i think it would be better to make a gun line rather than rushing into CC. So the mon or mot would be very helpful.

My 10 man Raptors have 2 meltas and my bikers have 2 meltas and powerfist + jetpack LC khorne lord.

Maybe i should split the bike squad but that means less impact if they fall into CC without the others being able to pile in on time.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Since you're going Khorne, why not drop it down to 8 raptors/terminators/bikers if possible as isn't 8 supposed to be Khorne's favourite number or something like that.

Just a suggestion to 
A) keep the same level of firepower
B) reduce the difficulty of placing and manouvering
C) Keep it fluffier then Slaanesh's blanket.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish chosen could be given jetpacks or bikes...


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I run 6 bikers - a naked champ and 2 x melta with MoN as an escort for my sorcerer on bike with MoN and Warp Time (total of a fluffy 7 in the squad...) I turboboost in their face on T1 and use the champ as a daemonbomb for my greater daemon. It works wonderfully for me.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

BiOHaTe said:


> so i thinking 10 bikes gives me 36 boltgun shots (rapid fire) with 10 rerolls due to twin linked + 2 Melta shots. This is why i think it would be better to make a gun line rather than rushing into CC. So the mon or mot would be very helpful.


How the hell do you get 36 bolter shots?
You have ten bikes, with twin linked bolters. However 2 of the bikers took meltaguns, so in the end you only fire 8 TL Bolters.
If you are at rapid fire range, this makes 16 Bolter shots, that ALL re-roll to hit

And forget about doing a gunline with ten bikers, ten basic CSMs work just as well, and by doing a Biker gunline, you waste the 18 points you pay for each bike (cost of a biker = cost of a basic CSM + 18). Furthermore, you are vulnerable to S7/8/9/10 shots which will laugh at your better Toughness. 
Just rush your bikers into CC, this will keep them away from the heavy weapons, and only a few soldiers of the 41th millennium can do something to a man with T5 (6 if you took MoN)/3+Save. Just avoid powerfists and you will do fine.

Hope this was helpful

Dies Irae


----------

